# yahoo force mon moteur de recherche par défaut



## camisol (21 Mai 2013)

Put@in, je poste un truc technique. Désolé, nephou. 

Bon, voilà le topo.
Depuis quelque temps, je ne sais plus quand, dans mes navigateurs qui offrent la fonction recherche directement dans la barre d'url (et non le champ recherche), le moteur de recherche par défaut est Yahoo.
C'est vrai dans Firefox et dans Chrome (mais pas dans Iron...)
J'ai cru à une mauvaise manip de ma part.
Dans Chrome, on peut imaginer faire la boulette. Il faut aller néanmoins dans Paramètres:recherche:définir le moteur de recherche par défaut.
Dans Firefox, je ne connais pas d'autres méthodes, pour changer le moteur de recherche par défaut de la barre d'url, d'accéder aux paramètres cachés (on tape about:config dans la barre d'url, ce qui ne se fait pas par inadvertance).
Mon Firefox a toujours été reglé sur "defaut".
Là, dans le paramètre "keyword.URL", j'ai :
keyword.URL : http://fr.search.yahoo.com/search?fr=spigot-adr-ffmac&ei=utf-8&ilc=12&type=769480&p=
searchme.prefs;[{"name":"keyword.URL","value":"http://fr.search.yahoo.com/search?fr=spigot-adr-ffmac&ei=utf-8&ilc=12&type=769480&p=","type":""},{"name":"browser.search.selectedEngine","value":"Yahoo","type":""},{"name":"browser.search.defaultenginename","value":"Yahoo","type":""},{"name":"browser.keywordURLPromptDeclined","value":"1","type":"int"}]

L'ordre de mes moteurs de recherche, dans le champ recherche, n'a pas changé. Un petit merdier venu d'on ne sait où a donc forcé la valeur "yahoo".

Ce qui vraiment me pose question, c'est que ma bécane n'est pas la seule "modifiée". Depuis, j'en ai vu deux autres. Celle de ma fille, et celle d'un pote. Mêmes réglages, mêmes symptômes.
C'est quoi ce bordel ? Y'a un script qui est venu changer mes paramètres ? C'est une offensive de yahoo ? Vous avez déjà vu ça ?

Ça m'énerve. Si ça continue, je m'en vais aller créer 183 000 tumblr porno. 







Ah bordel de merde de men in black, on peut mettre des tags existants mais pas en inventer. Et "Fuck" n'est pas dans la liste des tags existants. :!:


----------



## camisol (21 Mai 2013)

Je force la config a aller voir ailleurs que sur yahoo, mais je ne trouve pas l'extension ou le module qui 'a installé la pref. qui favorise ce moteur de merdre. 'tain de bordel.
Bon, en même temps, c'est pas comme si ça intéressait quelqu'un, hein !


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2013)

Mon bon Camisol, c'est pas qu'on s'intéresse pas, c'est que tu es déjà allé très loin dans le debugging et qu'on n'a rien à te proposer. Si tu savais le nombre de fils que j'ai ouverts et qui sont restés sans réponse parce que j'avais déjà essayé plein de trucs et que les bonnes âmes ne pouvaient décemment pas me conseiller de réparer les autorisations ou virer la plist© !

Par contre le petit script qui vient forcer le bidule, ça ne m'étonnerait pas. Donc ne te gènes surtout pas pour créer 183000 tumblr pornos, mais files les liens


----------



## marco44nantes (23 Mai 2013)

C'est un Freeware qui s'installe notamment en même temps que uTorrent mac, si on accepte les conditions d'utilisation!

C'est moche, mais quand on lit rapidement on se fait avoir :/



Extensions Uninstall
You can easily uninstall the Searchme extension from your Safari browser by selecting &#8232;Safari > Preferences > Extensions > Searchme>Uninstall
You can easily uninstall the Searchme extension from your Google Chrome browser by selecting Settings > Extensions (or by selecting Chrome > Preferences > Extensions) > Searchme>click Uninstall or Remove from Chrome or the trash can icon
You can easily uninstall the Searchme extension from your Firefox Chrome browser by selecting: Firefox > Preferences > General (tab) > Manage Add-ons > Searchme>Remove
Extension Deactivation
You can easily hide or deactivate the Searchme extension in Safari by selecting Safari> Preferences > Extensions , and then unselecting the checkbox for the Searchme extension.
You can easily hide or deactivate the Searchme extension in Google Chrome by selecting Settings > Extensions(or by selecting Chrome > Preferences > Extensions) , and then unselecting the checkbox for the Searchme extension.
You can easily hide or deactivate the Searchme extension in Firefox by selecting Firefox > Preferences > General (tab) > Manage Add-ons > Searchme>Disable]


----------



## camisol (23 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Mon bon Camisol, c'est pas qu'on s'intéresse pas, c'est que tu es déjà allé très loin dans le debugging et qu'on n'a rien à te proposer. Si tu savais le nombre de fils que j'ai ouverts et qui sont restés sans réponse parce que j'avais déjà essayé plein de trucs et que les bonnes âmes ne pouvaient décemment pas me conseiller de réparer les autorisations ou virer la plist© !
> 
> Par contre le petit script qui vient forcer le bidule, ça ne m'étonnerait pas. Donc ne te gènes surtout pas pour créer 183000 tumblr pornos, mais files les liens



Voius-tu, espèce de bélier malfaisant, un jeune s'est collé à mon problème, et il l'a résolu, lui !



marco44nantes a dit:


> C'est un Freeware qui s'installe notamment en même temps que uTorrent mac, si on accepte les conditions d'utilisation!
> 
> C'est moche, mais quand on lit rapidement on se fait avoir :/
> 
> ...



Jeune. C'est là ton premier message, et tu réponds à ma question. Sauf à ce que tu sois la réincarnation d'un autre marco nantais d'auguste mémoire, sache que ceci est prodigieux.
Rends-toi compte. Dans quelques années, tu pourras dire : mon premier post fut de régler l'un des seuls soucis techniques qu'eut jamais à exposer Camisol, vieillard parmi les vieillards, archiviste légendaire.
Et ça, jeune, c'est la classe. Personne ne peut en dire autant.
Boulez-moi ce gamin immédiatement.


----------



## ergu (23 Mai 2013)

camisol a dit:


> Et ça, jeune, c'est la classe.



Sauf que, si ça se trouve, c'est un vieux.
On sait pas.

Remarque, c'est bien un truc de vieux de touver tous les autres jeunes.
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mai 2013)

camisol a dit:


> Boulez-moi ce gamin immédiatement.



c'est fait  18 points dans sa chetron


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2013)

camisol a dit:


> Voius-tu, espèce de bélier malfaisant, un jeune s'est collé à mon problème, et il l'a résolu, lui !


Ton jeune, il télécharge illégalement comme toi à coup de utorrent, c'est pour ça qu'il a la solution ! 

Je serai bon prince, je le boule aussi. Mais moi je n'ai qu'un seul pseudo, donc ça va être limité


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mai 2013)

camisol a dit:


> Put@in, je poste un truc technique. Désolé, nephou.
> 
> Bon, voilà le topo.
> Depuis quelque temps, je ne sais plus quand, dans mes navigateurs qui offrent la fonction recherche directement dans la barre d'url (et non le champ recherche), le moteur de recherche par défaut est Yahoo.
> ...



Dis, dis, ça continue? :love:


edit : ayé, boulé


----------



## camisol (24 Mai 2013)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Dis, dis, ça continue? :love:
> 
> 
> edit : ayé, boulé



Non, j'ai nettoyé de partout, viré l'extension malfaisante. Et les plists, bien sûr . :love:


----------



## ergu (24 Mai 2013)

'tain, ça commence à sentir l'hospice dans ce fil...


----------



## flotow (24 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est fait  18 points dans sa chetron


 

Tu peux m'en donner 18 pour que je puisse les atteindre moi aussi&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Sauf que, si ça se trouve, c'est un vieux.
> On sait pas.
> 
> Remarque, c'est bien un truc de vieux de touver tous les autres jeunes.
> Hé, hé, hé.


C'est sûrement ça, y'a plus que les vieux qui utilisent uTorrent.


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2013)

Et moi qui venais pour te dire d'envoyer les serveurs yahoo en 127.0.0.1 :rose:
Je ne peux que bouler le p'tit nantais maint'nant


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mai 2013)

ergu a dit:


> 'tain, ça commence à sentir l'hospice dans ce fil...


Non, Amok n'est pas là.


----------



## nicloejas (28 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi ce problème de page d'accueil internet forcée à démarrer sur Yahoo.fr.

J'avoue n'avoir absolument rien compris à la solution apportée sur ce post... Désolé ! Je ne dois pas être doué ! 

Que puis-je faire pour modifier ce problème. Lorsque je modifie dans les "préférences" de Firefox et que je mets "Google.fr" en page d'accueil par défaut, ma page de démarrage devient quand même : "Yahoo.fr" !!!! :hein::hein::hein::hein:

En espérant que quelqu'un pourra m'aider ? :love:

A bientôt



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------

Voici la solution :

1. Ouvrez une nouvelle fenêtre  Firefox, tapez « about:config » dans la barre d'adresse et cliquez sur  OK (ou appuyez sur la touche Entrée du clavier). 
   2. Dans le champ « Filtre », tapez « keyword ». 
   3. Double-cliquez dans la ligne « keyword.URL » pour afficher la boîte de dialogue permettant de modifier ce paramètre. 
   4. Copiez la chaîne suivante : « http://www.google.com/search?btnI=I'm+Feeling+Lucky&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q= » et collez-la dans cette boîte de dialogue.                    

Et après il faut remettre "google" en page de démarrage dans préférences Firefox )


----------



## camisol (6 Juin 2013)

Message à l'attention de la bande de rats déconfits qui glosent sur mon âge canonique.

Je n'utilise pas utorrent.
J'utilise Vuze.
Pour téléchargez des PDF, cela va de soit.
et je vous mUrde.


----------



## Orus (23 Juillet 2013)

Réponse :

C'est la puante société Spigot (http://www.spigot.com/) qui est responsable de ce qui peut s'apparenter à un spyware. La méthode d'installation est digne d'un virus et table sur linattention de l'utilisateur.
Cette chose se répands pendant l'installation de Vuze par exemple. Énormément de machines doivent êtres touchés et bcp de gens ne doivent même pas s'en apercevoir ou ne pas en tenir compte.

Bien évidement Vuze pour moi désormais c'est -> poubelle.

Il faut donc supprimer toutes les extensions spigot sur tous vos navigateurs. Et rechanger le moteur de recherche par défauts.

On se demande ce que font les Hackers contre cette bouse de Spigot, eux qui viennent toujours nous la jouer justiciers du net. 
Les autorités, elles, elles sont complètement dépassées et trouve ce truc légal.


----------



## pirolo (7 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
j'ai eu le même souci que vous avez décrit, et j'ai essyé de faire les manips, je crois y être arrivé, mais le problème le plus pénible - même si je crois que ce n'est que la partie émergée de l'iceberg, à savoir, je crois, l'espionnage le plus opaque de toutes les activités internet, c'est qu'en plus de modifier la page et le moteur de recherche par défaut, ce script ou ce quelque chose en rapport avec spigot et yahoo empêche assez souvent le chargement d'une page:
ex je fais une recherche google, je clique sur un résultat: redirection erreur 404 page not found, je reviens sur la page de la recherche, essaie un deuxième lien, même chose.. Souvent ce qui marche c'est de revenir en arrière plusieurs fois pour enfin obtenir la page que je cherchais à afficher.
Parfois c'est carrément sur une page de résultats yahoo qui n'ont rien à voir avec la semoule que je me retrouve!!!
Je me demandais si en réinstallant tout simplement firefox en ayant sauvegardé mon profil (mots de passe et favoris) ça ne disparaîtrait pas ou si vous pensez que le machin pourrait carrément se nicher dans le profil...?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Novembre 2014)

Essaye ça biquet.

http://www.adwaremedic.com/index.php


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2014)

Et installe Adblock sur tous tes navigateurs, ça servira.


----------



## pirolo (8 Novembre 2014)

@Moonwalker:
Merci beaucoup ça a l'air d'avoir réglé mon problème. Il a trouvé trois éléments modifiés ds mon firefox, les a éliminés, mais a conseillé par me conseiller quand même de supprimer puis retélécharger firefox. Je crois pas que je vais faire ça maintenant sauf si je constate d'autres anomalies ou si vous me dites que c'est vraiment très conseillé..
@Locke:
En effet, j'ai adblock plus sur firefox (dont je me sers principalement, même si ces derniers temps je trouve qu'il ralentit pas mal ma machine), mais aucun sur safari.
J'ai jeté un oeil sur ce qui était disponible en ligne, et j'ai vu qu'il y avait plusieurs possibilités, dont beaucoup sur télécharger et softonic, sites dont Adware Medic conseille de se méfier... Auriez-vous des conseils?..
Merci en tout cas pour vos réponses!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h54 ----------

euh "commencé" par me conseiller...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2014)

pirolo a dit:


> aucun sur safari.
> J'ai jeté un oeil sur ce qui était disponible en ligne, et j'ai vu qu'il y avait plusieurs possibilités, dont beaucoup sur télécharger et softonic,


Pour installer AdBlock sur Safari, il faut faire comme suit :

Cliquer sur "Safari" dans la barre de menu  --> "Extensions Safari".


----------



## pirolo (8 Novembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup!
C'est vraiment un lieu sympathique ici; dommage que mes compétences informatiques soient bien maigres pour pouvoir vous aider en retour..


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Novembre 2014)

Tu évites Softonic et CNet Downloads.

Bon nombre des applications y sont vérolées par l&#8217;adware Genieo et ses variantes.

Si tu dois installer DivX pour Mac (je ne vois pas pourquoi, mais bon) fais bien attention lors de la procédure d&#8217;installation : il propose par défaut d&#8217;installer un adware. Il faut décocher la case.

Tu veux télécharger une applications qui n&#8217;est pas sur le Mac App Store ? Tu vas sur le site du développeur.  C&#8217;est plus sûr et ça lui fera plaisir. Avantage annexe : on y trouve aussi les instructions pour désinstaller la chose.


----------

